# 15 Year Old Mare



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

So beautiful and chunky! The first photo makes her look a bit like a Fjord.

She looks like she could use to lose a little weight. Her hindquarters are a little insubstantial compared to the rest of her. Nice short cannons, decent angles to her pasterns and I like the angle of her shoulder. She stands a little under herself, too.

Nothing big jumps out though, she looks nice and solid all around. Beautiful girl!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Hahaha yes, she has always been a very easy keeper  In her younger trail riding days she had 3 foals and her belly has always hung a bit, but she could definitely stand to lose a bit!

When I pulled her from pasture a year ago her 15hh frame, albeit she has a lot of bone and big feet to support it, was carting around nearly 1300lbs!









Now she hovers around 1150lbs depending how much she's ridden and doing what. Thank you for your critique, much appreciated! I had no big aspirations for her to compete at higher levels, just wanted some opinions! Thanks!


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

She's definitely chunky!  I personally think she's stunning.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Any conformation critique aside (I'll leave that to the experts), I think she's gorgeous! She looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

She's a gorgeous girl! An appy and mustang cross... She could probably take a grizzly bear on and win, lol. 
Well, here's my usual disclaimer- I'm not an expert, so if someone says I'm wrong, I probably am 
Her pasterns looks wonderful- short, strong, and the same angle as her shoulder. Her hocks look pretty round, but her canon bones are nice and short and she has _excellent_ bone. She could possibly be either a tad straight through the hocks or sickle hocked, I'm not sure if it's just how she stands or not, though... 
Her shoulder looks nice, more on the straight side I believe, and she has pretty high withers. I love her neck! It looks to tie in pretty well. She has a big, round barrel with a decently deep girth, a nice short back with an absolutely lovely hip and croup.
Overall she's very well balanced throughout her body with a pretty level build. I really, really like her!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

What a nice solid mare!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I was expecting a couple flaws to be pointed out, thanks for all the positive feedback! 

Sadly she seems to be suffering from deteriorating suspensory ligament disease  it's caught early with only slight discomfort and limp when trotting, giving her 6 solid months off to heal and retiring her as a walk/trot trail horse as long as the ultra sounds show adequate healing. 

I've had 3 foals from Dove, kept the last one and love her to pieces but missing the challenges training brings. Definitely considering breeding Dove to a Paint stallion I've had my eye on for years! I've raised and trained over a dozen horses and would enjoy the long term project provided her legs are approved to carry a foal. All just thoughts, I know I can go pick up a foal to raise, but it's different when you own the mare and raise them  would be to keep as a personal horse with barrel racing in mind, stallion I have in mind is a sucessful competitor all over North America!

What are your thoughts on Dove as a broodmare? Will be getting vet approval but conformationally she's solid and her mind is as docile and willing as they come. The filly I kept out of her has been nothing short of a blessing, Justus is my heart horse. Will post some confo pics of her when I get on my laptop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Justus and Dove are often mistaken for the other, a lot of similarities!










Same willing mind and talent in a small package!









Just wanted to show one of her foals as example!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. A bit sway backed but nice. Has had some training too as it looks like her neck has developed well (turning over) and her hind quarters are solid. She is a bit sickle hocked too. Her foal is better than she is. 

Nice even front over that fence. Nice equitation jumper as he jumps a bit flat and won't jar his rider but he does get his knees up and even so he is pretty in the air. He is not real scopey.. but when I horse is scopey he can also be a rough ride over a fence too.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Thank you, quite proud to say I've done 98% of the training on both my mares with a couple dozen lessons over the years  maybe 6 jumping lessons back in '08 so to get a compliment on my equitation over fences is awesome, thank you!

I agree I prefer Justus' conformation better but I really like the temperaments and structure to Dove's foals, good bone and nice legs on my pony and that wasn't from the sire...

Thanks again, much appreciate the critiques. I think Dove has more of a sharkfin TB type wither moreso than a sway back, different curve all the way down the spine with a sway back. All good points though, thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

EveningShadows said:


> I think Dove has more of a sharkfin TB type wither moreso than a sway back, different curve all the way down the spine with a sway back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I tend to agree. That big ol' cresty mustang neck she has tends to optically make the withers look smaller than they actually are, while in reality they are quite prominent and steep. Nice mare IMO...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Dove is one of those mares that consistantly seems to produce even better then she is. Granted she's only had 3 foals, but by different sires and all were good using horses - one of her older colts is used for roping. 

I'm pushing Shay-la to breed her with vet approval. Mostly because Shay-la is a phenomonal colt starter and has gotten rave reviews from both our extremely well known and respected farrier and vet on what lovely well trained animals she turns out. Even if the foal was born less then perfect, she would keep it as long as it took to turn it into a well mannered, well behaved and trusted trail or beginner horse as she has done with every last foal she's produced - every single one of them going on to be good stout working horses. 

Typically I would be against such a breeding, but the results and dedication speak for themselves. Showing means nothing to Shay-la, producing well behaved and productive members of equine society does. She also plans ln breeding to a well accoplished barrel racing champion and proucer of winning barrel racing get. 

DOVE AND ACE BABY FOR 2014!!!! 

=P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

